# Ground control suspension spec for B13



## GTPATSi (Jun 12, 2002)

I need some detail of your set-up you choose B13 owner!
Me want to go with front 300 lbs/in and rear 250 lbs/in with KYB AGX
But i don't know what is a lenght of spring you choose 7 or 9 in the free lenght of the spring (unloaded) . + suspension techniques sway bar

I don't know the real free lenght of the spring (unloaded) of the stock spring front 112lbs/in and rear 101 lbs/in

Me want a handling very neutral or a bit oversteer 

thanks a lot in advance


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

What if you rephrased the question like this?

"For those of you who have Ground Control coilovers on KYB AGX's, what is the free length of the springs you guys are using? And do you guys have problems with the spring unseating when you jack up the car?"

That is what you're looking for, right?


----------



## mikeysse-r (Mar 13, 2004)

for neutral to slight oversteer first you want a 350 LBS/in front spring and a 300 LBS/in rear spring. just ask the guys at ground control how you want the car to handle and they will supply you with the good stuff. the free length I belive is 9". I autocross ny 92 SE-R with goos success with the ground control coilovers with KYB AGX's. I run my AGX's @ setting 2 in the front and 3 or 4 in the rear in racing situations and 2 front 3 rear on the street. 

If you are going to race the car I would recomend GC's castor camber plates the Shigspeed lower tie brace Shigspeed rear pillow ball mounts A good sturdy front STB and the active tuning rear STB. also all of the energy suspension bushings offered for the car, but the left and right side engine mount inserts, (with the left and right inserts the vibration and noise are too bad). 

for alignment I run negative 1.5 degrees camber front negative 1 degree in the rear, Zero toe all the way around and 3 degrees castor in the front.

I have everything mentioned above in my SE-R and it works well for me. the ride is stiff but varry livable. (ALSO the car has yet to lose to a F****** honda on the street or on the track!!!!


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

mikeysse-r said:


> (ALSO the car has yet to lose to a F****** honda on the street or on the track!!!!)


 :thumbup: way to go!

i liked your reply, made me wanna go buy some GCs today!

<< BTW: whats the cost of your setup, broken down? ex: coilovers, energy suspension bushings, etc. >>


----------

